# Modding a Tele or Strat for metal?



## BoredomKills (Sep 22, 2012)

I know its often done. But I want to know what a good starting point is? Like what model of strat or tele is best for modding like this. MIM? MIJ? etc. I was thinking I could just throw in a set of EMG's or SD's and maybe a few hardware changes. My price range would be about $500-$600 or less for the guitar, new or used. I dont really care. And about $150-$200 for mods. And before anyone asks, yes I know the Jim Root sigs exist but I simply cant afford them. TL;DR- what affordable strat or tele would be best for modding to play downtuned metal? Any help is really appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## RickyCigs (Sep 22, 2012)

BoredomKills said:


> I know its often done. But I want to know what a good starting point is? Like what model of strat or tele is best for modding like this. MIM? MIJ? etc. I was thinking I could just throw in a set of EMG's or SD's and maybe a few hardware changes. My price range would be about $500-$600 or less for the guitar, new or used. I dont really care. And about $150-$200 for mods. And before anyone asks, yes I know the Jim Root sigs exist but I simply cant afford them. TL;DR- what affordable strat or tele would be best for modding to play downtuned metal? Any help is really appreciated, thanks guys.





Put a Bareknuckle aftermath in the bridge position, and tighten the springs on the tremolo for the heavier gauge strings. If you put in active pickups then you basically need to change both (or all three if that's the case) 

Any guitar can play metal. It's the playing, not the guitar


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 22, 2012)

Jim Root uses a strat and a tele, both with emgs, and his metal tone is killer. Also he uses an orange. Strange combo but it works


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd try to find a used Stratocaster that has "swimming pool" routing (allows for just about any pup configuration you can think of) and put a single a high output humbucker in the bridge postion.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a Seymour Duncan YJM Fury in the bridge position of my Tele, nothing else, sounds great for metal.

Also, having a hardtail would be better since the strings go trough the body, no need to deal with tremolo springs or anything...


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 22, 2012)

Have you ever considered a Schecter PT? Tele shape, 25.5" scale, and some very impressive stock pickups. About the only thing left to mod on one is the color (if you don't want black or white).


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 22, 2012)

Get a strat and do this:


----------



## infernalservice (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a 1991 made in mexico telecaster that I bought locally for about $250. I put a duncan little 59 in the bridge (that I bought used) and a duncan jazz (bought as a combo with a pickguard routed for a humbucker). All together I spend less than $400 and I have a tele that can get really heavy.

It really does come down to the player and how you approach the instrument, but a humbucker in the bridge of a strat or tele can sure put you in the heavy mindset.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 23, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Get a strat and do this:


 
Looks awesome... but a custom made 7 string neck is gonna put it way out of his price range!

As others have said, a set of high output humbuckers in a MIM strat/tele and you're laughing. You may want to upgrade the bridge too depending on taste,


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 23, 2012)

It depends what kind of player you are and what kind of metal you intend to play. If you're a shredder, MIJ or MIA would be best, as you have a better chance of getting a guitar that is capable of a low action. MIM guitars are great though, so play before you pick one.

For pickups EMGs will make anything sound pretty decent for metal, but they are a VERY specific sound and if you want dynamics, clarity, djenty tone, you're better off with some Bareknuckles or something. If you just want a really loud, aggressive sound a JB can do that well also.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 23, 2012)

You'll find a lot people on here recommending BKP's (bare knuckle pickups), which are no doubt great pickups, but most likely out of your price range....and you don't NEED them.

As other people have said, the only thing you really need to do is get a high output humbucker in a strat and you are metal! I like EMGs, but they require more work to drop into a strat than a standard passive pickup.

There are lots of metal oriented humbuckers available from Dimarzio or Seymour Duncan. My recommendations are to check out the D Activator and Invader, respectively.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Sep 23, 2012)

all u need to do is go on musiciansfriend and order the floyd rose strat HH for 500 then get dimarzio d activators and a wd tremolo stabilizer then muffle the springs with sponge material... less than 700 for all


----------



## Ghost40 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have both a modded "telecaster" and strat. Both are the Fender Blacktop line. EMG 81/85s, Sperzel locking tuners, graphtech nuts and the tele I put a hipshot bridge on. It was a little more than $200 though, but both play phenomenal and never go out of tune.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghost40 said:


> I have both a modded "telecaster" and strat. Both are the Fender Blacktop line. EMG 81/85s, Sperzel locking tuners, graphtech nuts and the tele I put a hipshot bridge on. It was a little more than $200 though, but both play phenomenal and never go out of tune.



Pics and reviews? Very interested.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 25, 2012)

Just get a Strat or Tele and put a humbucker in the bridge. If it's routed for a humbucker already, put whatever you want in there. If not, get a mini or stacked humbucker. Seymour Duncan makes a few good ones. Do what you want with the other pickups. Simple.


----------



## Ghost40 (Sep 25, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Pics and reviews? Very interested.



Fender Blacktop Strat (body), Graphteq nut, Warmouth Neck (ebony board, 12-16" compound radius, thats my logo on the headstock), Sperzel locking tuners, EMG 81/85 pups (This is my main, never goes out of tune!)






Fender Blacktop tele, Hipshot bridge, EMG 81/85 pups, control cover was custom, Graphteq nut, Sperzel locking tuners, No tuning issues what so ever. I play both of these on a regular basis. Both are tuned to drop B


----------



## tommychains (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd recommend getting a MIM strat over a MIJ strat at this point' because the MIM ones are fairly common and easy to find an modify. the only reason i say that is because the MIJ strats are more expensive and hold resale better.


----------

